# snows



## starky (Jun 19, 2006)

Anyone been or going to Mound City soon? We leave in 2 weeks. As of last week 1,000,000 birds in the refuge!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

Hey starky, me and kingCrapp are going to mound City Mar 7 8 9. going down as a 8 pack of guys, all from Mich. Hunting with Sean Robinson??..lives in Mich, guides all over. I have never been been down..looking forward to it...andy


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

My dads down there now hunting with Tony Toye. Today is their second full day. Saying theres a million plus at mound city now. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I hope they hold out til st patties weekend.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

The guys I hunt with are heading out to AR early tomorrow morning and driving straight through. They have been in touch with their guide and as of this morning the numbers sound good.

In 48hrs I'm on a plane to St. Croix for 9 days of sun, fun and fishing so I thought I'd sit this one out.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Slim pickins from what i hear around mound city. Birds are there but they aint in the dieing kind a mood. Been slow for my dad and all the other guys hes talked to. But tomorrows a new day!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

From what I understand there is a lot of adults down there now that just do not like to decoy well. Very few Ross as well which always dive the spread. Couple people I have talked to though have done well.


----------



## Bird Taxi (Jan 6, 2013)

ahartz said:


> Hey starky, me and kingCrapp are going to mound City Mar 7 8 9. going down as a 8 pack of guys, all from Mich. Hunting with Sean Robinson??..lives in Mich, guides all over. I have never been been down..looking forward to it...andy


Scott Robinson. That's funny, we hunt with him on 3/10, 11, 12. Keep us posted on how your doing. Our timing should be close, you want mid to tail end of migration to get the juvies.


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Good luck with Scott...nuff said.


----------



## Bird Taxi (Jan 6, 2013)

Retiredducker said:


> Good luck with Scott...nuff said.


Please explain!


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Bird Taxi said:


> , you want mid to tail end of migration to get the juvies.


I don't know much about snows but I've heard juvies play the nicest in willingness to die. If that's true I'm feeling good about our mid march hunt. I'm stoked. Bring on the white northern bird. After a few hail marys and pot shots in nodak im ready to hear the noise a snow goose makes with #2's rippin into them again. It's on my bucket list.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## belden148 (Nov 15, 2007)

Me and a group of 5 are headed to mound city on the 3rd of march. First time for all of us. We are getting pumped!!!


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## stuffit57 (Dec 20, 2011)

Ive hunted the past few years at this time with Tracey Northup in mound city,Squaw creek refuge held about 600K birds- we had good shooting on windy,sunny days and poor shooting on snowy calm days,our best day was just over the 100 mark and the slowest was around 20 or so .He has his own decoy brand that seems to work ...when the birds are flying and thats the game of luck.. good hunting !


----------



## johnriney (Jan 10, 2013)

Really good thread!


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Ohhhhh Scott Robinson...heard plenty of stories about that guy. I think someone said it is best with good luck with him. For pure numbers yes, juvies are the way to go. However, I liked shooting them eagle heads, mature snows, and them little Ross's are my favorite. I actually have one being mounted by last flights dad right now, should be ready anytime now.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

sswhitelightning said:


> I hope they hold out til st patties weekend.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


We did the St.Pattys weekend years back n shot TWO. Thats not a typo!! Our guide was a great guy but not real professional. Used hardly any decoys. His E-caller was a joke. The recording kept breaking up n would go dead silent at the worst time. Took us down to St. Joesph, MO. Another waste of time. Yea, we hammered em here two weeks ago!!?? He admitted to us that he was really burned out after 45 days in a row. Waaaaaa We were not happy hunters.WOW, lots of birds but it wasnt meant to be. Not many guys can say theyre 100% on snows!! Lol. Ill go back someday. Maybe a different state. Have fun n hunt safe. Shrubby


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Its hunting. You can get skunked down there as easy as anything even with the best guide and best decoys. As far as juvys versus adults never had an issue. Our best days in the 70's and 80's and we never had more then a couple juvys. Never had a "juvy" shoot in 15 years down there. You get a decent field and hit on that right day its magical. Just gota put in the time. Good luck boys and save that tundra!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> We did the St.Pattys weekend years back n shot TWO. Thats not a typo!! Our guide was a great guy but not real professional. Used hardly any decoys. His E-caller was a joke. The recording kept breaking up n would go dead silent at the worst time. Took us down to St. Joesph, MO. Another waste of time. Yea, we hammered em here two weeks ago!!?? He admitted to us that he was really burned out after 45 days in a row. Waaaaaa We were not happy hunters.WOW, lots of birds but it wasnt meant to be. Not many guys can say theyre 100% on snows!! Lol. Ill go back someday. Maybe a different state. Have fun n hunt safe. Shrubby
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


I'm not at all worried about our guide. He is a killer like us. Just always hope birds are around when I'm out hunting.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Theyre into em today. Pushin 60 last i heard huntin in the snow!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Theyre into em today. Pushin 60 last i heard huntin in the snow!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Nice! Whose field they hunting today? Garys old field?


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Kurts old pond. Now its just called the pond.lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

seems like some of you are leaving too late....


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I think id run out of shells on a day like that.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

That's awesome. That pond was fun to hunt. I think we only shot 14 when I hunted it but they were almost all in your face and early on. Tons of pinnies and specks in the decoys that day as well. Who is guiding the pond??


----------



## Retiredducker (Oct 11, 2011)

Just hope he has improved from several years ago in securing his rights to hunt on certain property...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> seems like some of you are leaving too late....


Jumped I imagined?


----------



## Water_Hazard (Aug 16, 2006)

SBE II said:


> Jumped I imagined?


THat would be my guess. That is still an enormously large pile even for a jump shoot.


----------



## Tiarafied (Nov 12, 2012)

Photoshopped from like 5 years ago


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Water_Hazard said:


> THat would be my guess. That is still an enormously large pile even for a jump shoot.


Ya think :yikes: Pretty sure a hunt like that would have made USA Today, front page with the title "Epic"


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Calling for 6 or more inches of snow now for northern missouri. Looking freaky cold for the next week.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Calling for 6 or more inches of snow now for northern missouri. Looking freaky cold for the next week.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Rain Monday and temps in the high 30's...wouldn't be worried...could be a banner year for squaw with all the weather north...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Count just dropped to 120,000. Wouldn't expect it to be good through the weekend. After the Monday rain those little buggers will push back...


----------



## Wxman52 (May 12, 2003)

Speaking of weather, although my website says "Saginaw County" I have tons of weather maps for Michigan. Many forecast/radar maps and webcams from all over the state of Michigan. http://saginawcountyweather.webs.com/ 
Happy hunting!


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

ahartz said:


> Hey starky, me and kingCrapp are going to mound City Mar 7 8 9. going down as a 8 pack of guys, all from Mich. Hunting with Sean Robinson??..lives in Mich, guides all over. I have never been been down..looking forward to it...andy


We are heading down to hunt the exact same days. 5 guys from Michigan. Staying right in mound city. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Hmmm we are going with Pat R from Strugis.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Well my dad got back yesterday. This year they got 126 for the trip. Not the best by any means but they still killed a few.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Well my dad got back yesterday. This year they got 126 for the trip. Not the best by any means but they still killed a few.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


How many days? Buddies shot 160 yesterday.


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Was 5 days. So about a 25 bird a day average. Its normally about 30 average so a little less then normal. 160 in a day if its over decoys it an insane day. Dont hear numbers that high often.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Was 5 days. So about a 25 bird a day average. Its normally about 30 average so a little less then normal. 160 in a day if its over decoys it an insane day. Dont hear numbers that high often.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


If people are shooting 25 a day then that's not bad...Yes its over full bodies about 800 to be exact...They started to pick up early and if they wouldn't have they indicated they could have easily cleared 200. They also had 9 guys before 11..Imagine if those guys would have stuck it out all day..








[/IMG]


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I cant imagine. Thatd be a once in a lifetime shoot. Our best day was 85 and that seemed insane. One day a couple years ago all stars aligned one day. I heard everyone hunting had a great day but the outfitter we use had 3 fields over 200 birds. Days like that are crazy. Id need more bullets.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

BFG said:


> Looks like the next week is gonna shape up VERY NICELY for those heading to the Mound area...


Hopefully that rain hits monday and melts everything off...


----------



## 1ludman (Jun 26, 2012)

Gonna be hunting at habitat flats with some friends 6-8th weather looks good for sumner mo in the 50's and sunshine.


----------



## belden148 (Nov 15, 2007)

Hope the rain hits early and melts that snow...we start our hunt Monday!


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## Kingcrapp (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like we are headed to Kansas


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

KANSAS....ok I am out. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## NorthEnd (Mar 4, 2013)

belden148 said:


> Hope the rain hits early and melts that snow...we start our hunt Monday!
> 
> 
> _Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


Missouri mud is like axle grease


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

Oh man...gonna be one helluva sloppy mess out there. 

Good luck!


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Weathers changing this week, should be getting a big push of birds back. Been hearing bad reports but im sure that will change soon 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

NorthEnd said:


> Missouri mud is like axle grease


So is nodak if u want my opinion. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

lastflighttaxidermy said:


> Weathers changing this week, should be getting a big push of birds back. Been hearing bad reports but im sure that will change soon
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Depends on who you ask . Guys I'm out here right now, very windy today, inconsistent weather. Had a few nice juvie bunches yesterday, still a lot of adults. Muddy during the day, ground crusted by night. I've heard people canceling hunts and some others doing well/average.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

NorthEnd said:


> Missouri mud is like axle grease


Came close to getting stuck on a 2 track last year turkey hunting after just 5 minutes of sprinkles. Axle grease is spot on.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

buddy posted this from yesterday. should get you snowgoose guys blood goin.

http://youtu.be/0RjFykTxCvc


----------



## NorthEnd (Mar 4, 2013)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> buddy posted this from yesterday. should get you snowgoose guys blood goin.
> 
> http://youtu.be/0RjFykTxCvc


And to those who have never done this, that sound will remain in your head for weeks. You will fall asleep every night to that noise in your ears. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

NorthEnd said:


> And to those who have never done this, that sound will remain in your head for weeks. You will fall asleep every night to that noise in your ears.
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


This is true....I was hearing snows everyday for a solid month after my spring hunt last year. If anybody here has never went I strongly suggest you do it at least once. Amazing.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> buddy posted this from yesterday. should get you snowgoose guys blood goin.
> 
> http://youtu.be/0RjFykTxCvc


Awesome man. That first bunch was impressive. I love that. Just flock shoot the hell out of them and keep pulling the trigger until the gun no longer goes boom. Where was this at?


----------



## belden148 (Nov 15, 2007)

SBE II said:


> Depends on who you ask . Guys I'm out here right now, very windy today, inconsistent weather. Had a few nice juvie bunches yesterday, still a lot of adults. Muddy during the day, ground crusted by night. I've heard people canceling hunts and some others doing well/average.


I agree...weather was terrible today. Very windy. We shoulda had closer to 20 birds today...between our crappy shooting and guns jamming left and right we turned what shoulda been a decent day(weather considered) into a pretty crappy one in a hurry. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

Yeah, two reports i heard were, 8 guys 3 days and 11 birds. And ive got some friends down there now. 2 days in and 3 total birds. But both of these are guides that refused to move when the weather hit and pushed birds back south. Clients getting the raw deal. But weather in the 50's and 60's a coming. Sloppy mess but should get the birds a moving. 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## belden148 (Nov 15, 2007)

Lots of birds over head so far this morning but nothing buying the spread. Between 5 guys we only have 20 total birds for the first 2 days...if we could shoot we would have double that.


_Posted from Michigan-sportsman.com App for Android_


----------



## MCMANN (Jan 13, 2010)

Travis, refused to move ... Guides didnt refuse to move and head south let me ask you the entire state got snow where would you have moved . Mound city and maryville had and still has plenty of birds tue hunting since last friday has been tough but things are hetting better ... You also have to understand about the moving thing some clients will not move the hunt or even let you cancel them . Ill let anyone of you come out here and run my business for a week and youll understand its not as easy as just moving south .


----------



## lastflighttaxidermy (Jul 12, 2010)

I know mike, not starting anything. There are always guys killing birds, and im sure your still puttin birds on the ground. But with all the snow and what not you have to do more scouting to put birds down. And trust me, i dont want the headache of doing your job. Cant even imagine. 

Im just glad the weather is finally breaking for you guys down there. Im sure 50 degree days will be welcomed with open arms. Good luck and keep stackin em high!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

